# Real plant terrarium



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello everyone! I m planning to put some real plants in my crestie terrarium. But I have some questions! When I will clean the terrarium can I sanitizer the plant? And how hard is to keep them nice and green without die in a week? Thank u!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i suppose you could keep the plants in pots and remove them when you clean the viv but any chemicals used will likely harm the plants.Its alot more common in planted community to set up a mini eco system with woodlice earthworms spring tails etc managing all the inhabitance waste meaning the viv never needs cleaning :no1:

as for keeping plants healthy the inhabitant should provide all the nutrience the plants need then its just a matter of providing good lighting


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! I was looking on the dartfrog.co.uk about the living compost. I should mix this with the eco earth or put only the compost on top of the hydroballs? And because the crestie don`t eat woodlice etc there will not a problem of over population of this small animals?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

you will want leca or hydroballs or whatever you call them. a membrain such as anti weed fabric, or hydro flease then your substrate. Eco earth is rubish holds far to much water and quickly kills plants better off with orchid bark mixed with dendrosoil. 

dont really get what you mean about over populating?


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

if there are woodlice, worms etc in the terrarium and nobody are going to eat them, they are not going to infested the terrarium?


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

and for the orchid bark wich size? the small one? thanks


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Sam is pritty much there

Hydro balls/lacca/false bottom, then a permiable member to stop the soil mixing (I use netting or plastic hessian that bulk crickets come in, then add soil. 

The inverts in the soil wont overpopulate and trust me the crestie will pick a few off them off. 

For the soil i use organic compost or top soil, mixed with coco fibre and then some twigs to aid drainage (you can use orchid bark but its more expensive then twigs). 

if you add inverts to the soil you will not need to clean out the viv as the inverts will do this for you. Just leave them too it. 

You will need good lighting though to keep the plants alive. 

jay


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you very much guys, I am italian and as well as names I need to find on google to translate, but thanks a lot. I have I think a 2 Arcadia D3 compact 23w under a canopy! every when I need to change them?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Alex81Frog said:


> Thank you very much guys, I am italian and as well as names I need to find on google to translate, but thanks a lot. I have I think a 2 Arcadia D3 compact 23w under a canopy! every when I need to change them?



ok, no worries. 

Hydrolecca - little light weight clay balls used in gardening for drainage.

Anything else just ask, i have a few step by step guys out there. 

Have a look at Just Airplants they have loads of reptile safe plants and information. 

jay


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> ok, no worries.
> 
> Hydrolecca - little light weight clay balls used in gardening for drainage.
> 
> ...


More than happy to help out. We have many more reptile safe plants than are currently listed on the website, so an email works well.
Gill ([email protected])


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Alex81Frog said:


> if there are woodlice, worms etc in the terrarium and nobody are going to eat them, they are not going to infested the terrarium?


Woodlice can only populate to a number the terrarium can sustain. If they bred more than there was resources then the young would die of starvation or any other lack of resource they have. Your small terrarium wouldn't be able to sustain a large amount of woodlice therefore the number of woodlice in your terrarium will never reach more than it can sustain.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Gill! I didnt know that you were on the forum too! I sent you already an e-mail with some enquiries!


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Alex81Frog said:


> Hi Gill! I didnt know that you were on the forum too! I sent you already an e-mail with some enquiries!


I did wonder if it was you :lol2:


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes! it s was me! Just searching around and get some idea and plannning how to build it up!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Alex81Frog said:


> Yes! it s was me! Just searching around and get some idea and plannning how to build it up!


Shameless plug, 

some of my latest vivs if you want some ideas. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...odactylus-planted-habitat-enclosure-pics.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ygmy-chameleon-planted-habitat-enclosure.html

Jay


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW!!! they are beautyful!! so colorfull! What do you have on the side? I think I should fix some fern panel or something like this, at the moment I have only a cork background (I have a pic of my terrarium in my album) But I would like to achieve more depth and coosyness!


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

As light I have a canopy with two arcadia bulb. Also how do u fix the soil on the on the side to make that kind of hill?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The side are gorilla glue with soil pushed in and held inplace untill dry, then moss is attached once dry with glue and cocktail sticks until it sets and roots. 

I had a guide out in PRK on it not long back if thats any help. 

I then place branches and objects in the sides to give depth and hiding places. 

jay


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Alex81Frog said:


> As light I have a canopy with two arcadia bulb. Also how do u fix the soil on the on the side to make that kind of hill?


there is a number of methods using a product called gorilla glue and pressing eco earth into it is by far the easiest though


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I was reading in other forums how to use gorilla glue but look bit to hard and messy! I really would like to use it!


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Spikebrit, I was looking at your anole planted terrarium awesome! Look like from avatar movie! How big is one of those terrarium? I have 45x46x60


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Alex81Frog said:


> I was reading in other forums how to use gorilla glue but look bit to hard and messy! I really would like to use it!


its dead easy. 

Spray surface, 

Apply glue

leave for 5-10 mins to expand

Push in damp soil and maintain pressure untill dry

Done


Oh and the two vivs above are 13 inch cubes. 

The anole take in the thread is 3x1x2 foot I think or there about. 

jay


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool! But I need to apoly straight to the glass or on a panel! What's the name of those plant that u got that looks like pendant finger?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Alex81Frog said:


> Cool! But I need to apoly straight to the glass or on a panel! What's the name of those plant that u got that looks like pendant finger?


I apply straight to the glass. Though be careful as if you get it where you dont want it it will be a pain to get off, and it also stains anything it touches before it dries including hands. 

Which plants?? in which picture?? In which viv??

99% of my plants come from Gill at Just Airplants so it will more then likly be one of hers. 

jay


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

found a few threads i think would be well worth a read 

all methods

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/723034-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html
gorilla glue onto poly 

Here I Go Again. 40x40x60 pumillo build

inspiration 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/569140-show-off-ur-cool-viv.html


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I like those thin one? what are they?


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I was looking on internet for gorilla glue! which one is exactly that one for the terrarium? where can I buyit? and last question after how long can I put my gecko back in the terrarium?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> I was looking on internet for gorilla glue! which one is exactly that one for the terrarium? where can I buyit? and last question after how long can I put my gecko back in the terrarium?





Alex81Frog said:


> I was reading in other forums how to use gorilla glue but look bit to hard and messy! I really would like to use it!


Ebay, a large bottle will last a while and do multiple tanks. Once everything is setup and all silicon/glue etc is dry.





Spikebrit said:


> its dead easy.
> 
> Spray surface,
> 
> ...


This ^^^^ 

Gorilla glue is also very strong and can suport large bits of wood etc in it.
Once the surface is sprayed lightly with water and gorrilla glue is on. Place some wood on the GG so that enough of the wood touching to support it. Then add eco earth.

Also another method for moss on sides is to add crushed up moss to eco earth before putting it onto the GG, this way it grows out and is properly rooted in, just keep it moist and it will grow! It also make sthe sides of the tank have a nicer texture.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Alex81Frog said:


> I like those thin one? what are they?


All the plants in that build are airplants from Gill (Just Airplants)

The long dangly stuff from the branches if thats what you mean is spanish moss. 

The others are varieties of tillsandia though exact species I can't remember as im still learning about them. if you ask Gill sh will Id them.


Jay


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Its this one?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> imageIts this one?



Yep :2thumb:.


P.S. when using gorilla glue/eco earth, try adding live crushed up moss to the eco earth before sticking, this means that in a month or to the moss will start growing out the background and be properly rooted in.

Soon the background will look like this all over.









Instead of just this


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Alex81Frog said:


> imageIts this one?



Thats the stuff. 

Sprey the side of the tank, apply glue, leave to expand (may need to sprey more water) push in damp soil (make sure its damp) you will need to push the soil in a few times whilst the glue dries as if not as it expands it pushes the soil out. if you dont push the soil in, when its dry the soil will just brush off which is a common mistake. 

Like above you can crumple in moss spores during the mixture, or you can apply sheet moss at the end which will root into the soil/. I do the later as i dont have luck with growing moss from seed. 

Jay


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> Like above you can crumple in moss spores during the mixture, or you can apply sheet moss at the end which will root into the soil/. I do the later as i dont have luck with growing moss from seed.


Spores can be harder to grow from, just add strands of moss/teared up bits to the mixture not the spores and it will grow.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool! I am doing some drawing and planning to buy from dartfrog xaxim to mix with ecoearth and moss and add some hiding place with coconut shell and pot to place some plant! But I will do only on one side! that one next to the wall!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

fardilis said:


> Spores can be harder to grow from, just add strands of moss/teared up bits to the mixture not the spores and it will grow.


will have to give it ago next time. I just afix whole sheets to it, so much easier as it roots really well. 

jay


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I start to order items to build the background and after that I will buy the plants! I am going to buy polystyrene from B&Q is it ok? Because for the first attempt I don `t want to build stragiht on the glass! I bought gorilla glue, xaxim and moss to smash up and put on the gorilla glu. Some pot to put some plants and deco.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> I start to order items to build the background and after that I will buy the plants! I am going to buy polystyrene from B&Q is it ok? Because for the first attempt I don `t want to build stragiht on the glass! I bought gorilla glue, xaxim and moss to smash up and put on the gorilla glu. Some pot to put some plants and deco.


Yep, just mixed up the eco-earth(85%) xaxim(10%) and moss(5%) then furnish the poly, leave to fully dry, then silicon to the sides.


What brand moss is it?


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought to dartfrog! sphangus and L.R. vivarium moss. 1ltr of gorilla glue is enough for a panel 45x60?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> I bought to dartfrog! sphangus and L.R. vivarium moss. 1ltr of gorilla glue is enough for a panel 45x60?


Doesn't grow as fast as other species, keep the background moist and it should start growing out in a month or two.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

which moss grow fast?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> which moss grow fast?


Vivarium Plant Pricelist Go to tropical sheet moss, this is supplied in small but grows fast, covering anything.

The moss you have is fine it just takes a bit longer to grow.

Does anyone know what species of moss richie.b sells? I know this stuff is great as it's very thick and fast growing.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

fardilis said:


> Vivarium Plant Pricelist Go to tropical sheet moss, this is supplied in small but grows fast, covering anything.
> 
> The moss you have is fine it just takes a bit longer to grow.
> 
> Does anyone know what species of moss richie.b sells? I know this stuff is great as it's very thick and fast growing.


I believe richie's used to be standard European sheet moss (unless its changed) which is the same stuff I use (£2 for a large sheet from Gill at justairplants). 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Alex81Frog said:


> I bought to dartfrog! sphangus and L.R. vivarium moss. 1ltr of gorilla glue is enough for a panel 45x60?


1 ltr of gurilla glue will do 2 45x60 vivs (all three sides).

Jay


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi guys! everything is here on the weekend I will start to build the background. Can I silicone mushrooms on corck? I was reading that they can rotten! but are totally dry!!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> I believe richie's used to be standard European sheet moss (unless its changed) which is the same stuff I use (£2 for a large sheet from Gill at justairplants).
> 
> Jay


That's what I thought, but it looks different. The mss Richie sells is nice lush green and very thick ( a few " in some of my tanks).



Alex81Frog said:


> Hi guys! everything is here on the weekend I will start to build the background. Can I silicone mushrooms on corck? I was reading that they can rotten! but are totally dry!!


Yep, I do, they can decompose over time though.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

this pic has not worked


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

i m trying to put pics but doesn`t work!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

*Alex81Frog's pics*










Looks great!


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

hi! thank you for post them! well i just finished it!i m please with the result,it was easy to use gorilla glue! now i will order my plants! i made some space to pot some of them on the background!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> hi! thank you for post them! well i just finished it!i m please with the result,it was easy to use gorilla glue! now i will order my plants! i made some space to pot some of them on the background!


I'd recomend _Ficus sagittata_, _Ficus columbia_, or _Ficus pumila_ to go in the pot, all three will soon cover the back.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool! thanks! I will do a bottom with hydroleca,any idea to siphone the excess of water? any methods?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> Cool! thanks! I will do a bottom with hydroleca,any idea to siphone the excess of water? any methods?


Use wood/rocks to hold part of the membrane down to there is an area where you can get to the water.
(sorry for quality,done on paint)


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

and the soil on top the membrane? how do u remove it


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> and the soil on top the membrane? how do u remove it


Yep soil ontop of the membrane.

You don't need to remove the leca/membrane.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex81Frog said:


> image
> http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg596/aletonio81/?action=view&current=528.jpgimagehttp://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg596/aletonio81/?action=view&current=529.jpgimage
> image


Looks nice, what plants have you chosen/getting?


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally I have finished! thank you to everyone for your help!
Inside the terrarium there are
Golden photos
Phlebodium aerolatum
Ficus pumilia white sunny
Neoregelia
Fittonia
Spanish moss
Flat moos
plus my two lovelt crestie!


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

some closeup


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I just weight them are one 10gr and the other 12gr


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Alex81Frog said:


> image
> http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg596/aletonio81/?action=view&current=528.jpgimagehttp://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg596/aletonio81/?action=view&current=529.jpgimage
> image


You did a great job on that....quite a transformation since this morning :lol2:
I do love your backgrounds - :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

looking good 

vivs look so much better with a few plants. 

Jay


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

justairplants said:


> You did a great job on that....quite a transformation since this morning :lol2:
> I do love your backgrounds - :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Gill
> Just Airplants


Thank u Gill! Bit of work to fix the bromelia with the wIre but at the end i like the result! Thank u very much for your help!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you guys! Now time just to wait the plants to grow a bit around the background,also I start my Dubia colony, hoping to see some result!!:2thumb:


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I don`t like much the colour red of the heat bulb, but I don`t know if there is another solution, I put it on that corner to keep it bit away from the plants!


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking Good mate :2thumb:


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! Just wait the plants to grow little bit more !As soon I have save some more money I am planning to add the exoterra monsoon system! But Not for now!


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

hi guys! I have noticed that since I build up my planted terrarium, my crestie likes to sleep on the glass and don`t find a hidden place between the plants. Why? are not there enough hidden space for them? I was thinking maybe to put a plastic plant on the glass just to give them a hidden spot!


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

*1cm f water into the hydro bottom*

Hi guys! There is around 1cm of water down the terrarium! Should I remove it? Did I spray too much water? Thanks


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Alex81Frog said:


> Hi guys! There is around 1cm of water down the terrarium! Should I remove it? Did I spray too much water? Thanks


I always get this problem mate because of spraying too much or just a build up after a while. I tend to remove it anyway with a Syringe haha (Takes about 15 minutes but i dont care).

Some species it might be ok with mate, but it is going to be stagnant and still water after a while :/


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah as MantellaMan said this is completely normal, it's just a buildup from misting, I'd use a turkey baster (Or syringe! :lol2 to remove it so it doesn't get stagnant and start stinking up the place.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

ServantOMallard said:


> Yeah as MantellaMan said this is completely normal, it's just a buildup from misting, I'd use a turkey baster (Or syringe! :lol2 to remove it so it doesn't get stagnant and start stinking up the place.



TURKEY BASTER?!? :gasp: Now why didn't i think of that instead of doing it the hard way!? haha

But yeah thats really one of the main reasons in removing it, it WILL start to stink like hell and I know i have had that problem in the past!


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Alex81Frog said:


> hi guys! I have noticed that since I build up my planted terrarium, my crestie likes to sleep on the glass and don`t find a hidden place between the plants. Why? are not there enough hidden space for them? I was thinking maybe to put a plastic plant on the glass just to give them a hidden spot!


Maybe it is because of the planting and number of readily available hiding spaces if danger threatens they now feel secure enough to be out in the open....

My suggestion would be just to enjoy seeing your cresties:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
Gill
Just Airplants
Follow us on Facebook @ Just Airplants | Facebook


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

MantellaMan said:


> TURKEY BASTER?!? :gasp: Now why didn't i think of that instead of doing it the hard way!? haha
> 
> But yeah thats really one of the main reasons in removing it, it WILL start to stink like hell and I know i have had that problem in the past!


God I can imagine how long that must take! Yeah I know a lot of dart keepers also use turkey basters for moving eggs/tads.


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

justairplants said:


> Maybe it is because of the planting and number of readily available hiding spaces if danger threatens they now feel secure enough to be out in the open....
> 
> My suggestion would be just to enjoy seeing your cresties:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> Gill
> ...


^This.

Mine is usually found sleeping on the door, the tank's quite heavily planted so there's plenty of spots for him to hide if he finds the need to.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I found my crestie more that one time laid down on a bromelia leaf, it`s look like he s on a sun chair! soo cute! 
I will try today to remove the water with another method (no turkey buster or siringe in my house) don`t know how jet!


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Alex81Frog said:


> I found my crestie more that one time laid down on a bromelia leaf, it`s look like he s on a sun chair! soo cute!
> I will try today to remove the water with another method (no turkey buster or siringe in my house) don`t know how jet!



well its up to you if you want to do it now or later, I mean 1cm isnt a lot "at the moment" but normally i syringe it out when its more than that! lol Invest in a turkey baster in the future, i know i am! lol


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

MantellaMan said:


> well its up to you if you want to do it now or later, I mean 1cm isnt a lot "at the moment" but normally i syringe it out when its more than that! lol Invest in a turkey baster in the future, i know i am! lol


I use a pipette in my smaller vivs and a turkey baster in my larger ones. 

You can also use a syphon, pumps or set up a drain. 

But you need to remove the water as if not it will stink. 

jay


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> I use a pipette in my smaller vivs and a turkey baster in my larger ones.
> 
> You can also use a syphon, pumps or set up a drain.
> 
> ...


We already told him that in a previous post mate  lol

but i didnt think of a syphon really tbh :/ lol another way it could be done


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

MantellaMan said:


> We already told him that in a previous post mate  lol
> 
> but i didnt think of a syphon really tbh :/ lol another way it could be done


i noticed that after i clicked reply, but didnt have the motivation to edit it lol. 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> i noticed that after i clicked reply, but didnt have the motivation to edit it lol.
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I tried to suck the water with a small tube as I do with my aquarium but it didn`t work. I think that at the moment the level of water is ok and in meantime I am looking for a turkey buster!


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

Alex81Frog said:


> I tried to suck the water with a small tube as I do with my aquarium but it didn`t work. I think that at the moment the level of water is ok and in meantime I am looking for a turkey buster!


1cm of water isn't too much to get worried about at the minute. If anything it helps with the humidity in the tank anyway. I personally wait until the water level in mines about 1cm from the weed fabric before syphoning it out.

By the way are you using leca or an eggcrate false bottom? If it's leca you might find it handy to put a few bigger pebbles in one area, makes it easier to syphon : victory:

P.S Wasn't Turkey Buster one of the weapons in the worms games? :lol2:


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi! Yes I have leca and on the corner I have a all space to symphonic the water! I m good now because i noticed that now I don t need to spray too
Much because the level of umidity is 70% avarag now, maybe the water slowly is evaporating!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I very rarely need to syphon my tanks- that could be because the heat mats are underneath, so the water warms and evapourates. Keeps the soil nice and damp, too.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm interesting. I have never had a problem with stinky stagnant water even when keeping the level steady for a few months. Perhaps it was constant evaporation and replacement with new water from misting that helped with this.

Now in the day gecko viv I keep the water at a minimum of 5cm because it is the sump for my waterfall - but obviously the water is constantly moving so not stagnant, and every other week I collect it all by putting a big bowl at the bottom of the waterfall until the pump stops working and then replace with fresh water.


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello guys, It`s almost one month that I put a bio active substrate but at the moment i can not see anything. The problem is that the terrarium start to smell a bit and I am not sure if I should remove the poo. the only poo that I remove is that one on the plant or glass.
thanks


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Alex81Frog said:


> Hello guys, It`s almost one month that I put a bio active substrate but at the moment i can not see anything. The problem is that the terrarium start to smell a bit and I am not sure if I should remove the poo. the only poo that I remove is that one on the plant or glass.
> thanks


is the soil damp (ie if you take some soil ouy and squeeze is there water coming out?

Normally when vivs smell its water going stagnant in the bottom that needs to be removed, or soil becoming waterlooged and going stagnant. 

its unlikely to be fecies in the soil, depending on the occupant. I can't remeber what was in there. 

jay


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, I have to crested gecko. Yes could be the problem of the water. The things is that I need to spray to reach the correct umidity. I have leca and I remove the water with syphon but after few days is back. should I put a heat mat under the terrarium? No idea


----------

